# Whitehills Lifeboats



## raf1387

I am looking for photographs of the following which served at Whitehills.

George and Mary Berrey., 35' S/R. O/N.479 served 1924-1928
George Gordon Moir., 35' S/R. O/N.606 served 1928-1932
William Maynard., 40' S/R. O/N/746 served 1948-1949.

Also any service history would be welcome.


----------



## Laurie Ridyard

Hi!

Do you live in Whitehills?

I once sailed with a J/E called Andy Strachan, who came from Whitehills. MV "Trecarne" 1960 to 1962.

Do you know him ? 

ATB

Laurie Ridyard


----------



## LBgum

Services - from the Lifeboat Journal:
Jan 6th 1928: Motor fishing boat _Dewdrop_ of Whitehills; Stood by boat
Jan 12th 1931: The Whitehills lifeboat was launched at 5pm in a strong NE breeze, with a rough sea, information having been received from the Coastguard that flares of distress had been seen in the Bay. Just as the lifeboat reached the spot, a motor boat from MacDuff picked up the casualty - the fishing boat _Dawn_ of Banff which had been disabled by a defect in her magneto about one and a half miles north of Whitehills. The lifeboat escorted both boats into MacDuff harbour.

You may find local newspapers a good place to search for more details / other launches.


----------



## raf1387

Many thanks for that LBGUM it's much appreciated.
Regards Donald


----------

